# White Rock Canyon -Cochiti boat shuttle



## kdodgebrown (Jun 13, 2012)

Does anyone have contact info for Richard Bell or anyone else who does boat taxi/shuttles across Cochiti Lake at the end of White Rock Canyon? I used Robert once but cannot find his number.Planning to go this weekend and need to make arrangements. Thanks.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I can't help you with the boat shuttle info (in fact I didn't even know that was an option), but I am curious what you do with your vehicle at Buckman? We have had locals help with shuttle and have used Kokopelli before, but it would be nice to be able to stash a car without major concern...


----------



## kdodgebrown (Jun 13, 2012)

*Question: Cochiti Boat shuttle for White Rock Canyon*

Hi, I have only done the White rock canyon section float one time in March 2014. I left my car at Cochiti and had a friend drop us at Buckman. Not sure about safety of vehicles there overnight, all past reports/info say not to do it. I guess somebody had their car vandalized and burned up when left there once. Not sure of the present situation but not willing to risk it to find out. Last time I had contacted Richard for a possible tow and then decided I would not need it. But, thankfully, Richard showed up anyway at the river outlet into cochiti lake where we were battling crazy winds. We gladly accepted a tow, for a fee, across the lake. That time we had to go to the main West side area of the lake because Tetilla Peak was closed. Tetilla is closer so if I cannot find a shuttle, I guess we will battle it out with the winds but we will be in tiny packrafts which are not so great in the wind so not so much fun. White Rock was pretty nice in 2014 but the Frijoles canyon trail out was not an option anymore since the big flood took out the trail. Good solitude. We saw nobody in 2014. At 800 cfs Ancho and Water Canyon rapids were worth a scout if you have never been but even novices in a duckie did fine. River banks were a little scoured (constant vs from recent big flood?), not the prettiest canyon around but a fun adventure. Camps were pretty sparse except at the springs at red dot trail, nothing else was really recognizable as a camp. But 3 of use fit comfortably on river L after water canyon rapid and then again on a nice ledgey bank river R on a 90 deg L turn in the river around mile 15-16. And, on that trip there was about 5 miles of very slow but not slack water before the lake, maybe one mile right before the lake was slackish. The winds hit immediately as the channel opened into the reservoir. I did post videos from Ancho and Water Canyon rapids on You tube if you want to see them. Actually now that I reread your post, I see you have been probably a bunch so you probably did not need all taht info, but hopefully someone else will enjoy it!


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Yeah, I've ran it about 5-6 times. Just wondering if you knew of a better place to stash a vehicle. We camped at Buckman once and there were people throwing donuts in big jacked up trucks and shooting guns. I heard from somone that you can park down the spur roads nearby and if you are far enough from the pumping station the vehicle is unlikely to be seen. There is a decent camp at Capulin Canyon and it looked like Sanchez Canyon had a recognizable campsite as well. I've always taken out on the west side of the lake and never had a problem with winds. We always make sure to be at the ramp by noon.


----------

